# I cant stop binging!!!



## juggernaut2005 (Jun 13, 2007)

HELP!  I start eating and cant stop....


----------



## NordicNacho (Jun 13, 2007)

nothing tastes as good as being ripped feels.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jun 13, 2007)

I dunno, skittles are delicious.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 13, 2007)

Switch over to Splenda flavored foods and work down from there.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Jun 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Switch over to Splenda flavored foods and work down from there.



Thanks for the advice.. The problem though is I dont eat bad foods (like candy or cookies or even fast food) but I binge on good foods excessively (like nuts, or oatmeal or chicken breasts or rice etc).. I know if you eat too much calories regardless of if its coming from healthy foods or not you wont loose (and will gain) weight..


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 13, 2007)

Get a schedule going.  Prepare your meals.

The more organized you are, the easier it will be to stick to your guidelines.


----------



## largepkg (Jun 13, 2007)

juggernaut2005 said:


> HELP!  I start *drinking* and cant stop....




Me either.

I like scotch...


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Jun 13, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Get a schedule going.  Prepare your meals.
> 
> The more organized you are, the easier it will be to stick to your guidelines.



I understand that Iain but its almost like I become a monster on a mission to devour everything in site..   It always happens when I get home from work.. between 6pm-9pm, except on days I go to they gym..  Surely hitting the gym 7days/week is not the only solutions, is it?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 13, 2007)

That is a tough time.  I am the same way, that is the time where I crave the most.

Find things to keep you entertained.  Do yard work, stuff around the house.  Go for a walk.


----------



## largepkg (Jun 13, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> That is a tough time.  I am the same way, that is the time where I crave the most.
> 
> Find things to keep you entertained.  *Do yard work, stuff around the house*.  Go for a walk.



WTF? Isn't this what the wife is for?


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 13, 2007)

Are you actually hungry at this time or are you just eating becuase your bored?
If your eating cause of monstrous hunger, start eating more earlier in the day, that may help cut your cravings later on at night.
If your eating because your bored .. well not much you can do, it's all about will power. But if your going to binge then theres going to be much less 'damaging' food. If I'm wanting food because of boredom I'll start eating vegetables such as celery, huge salads, oven roasted brussel sprouts etc, or I'll even have things such as Diet Pop or Diet Energy drinks .. just to help take my mind off of actual food and help tie me over until next meal time..


----------



## DOMS (Jun 13, 2007)

juggernaut2005 said:


> Thanks for the advice.. The problem though is I dont eat bad foods (like candy or cookies or even fast food) but I binge on good foods excessively (like nuts, or oatmeal or chicken breasts or rice etc).. I know if you eat too much calories regardless of if its coming from healthy foods or not you wont loose (and will gain) weight..



Then get the hell away from the food.  If a binge is looming, go out for a long walk (with no money to buy food!).  Try and talk yourself down, plan *exactly *what you'll eat when you get home and try your damnedest to stick to it.

Oh, and *don't *eat in the kitchen.  Eat somewhere (the front porch?) where there isn't more food right next to you.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 13, 2007)

largepkg said:


> WTF? Isn't this what the wife is for?



You know, a wife can just _sense _when you're talking shit like that.  Even as you read this, she's hunting your ass down.

We'll miss you...


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Jun 13, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> That is a tough time.  I am the same way, that is the time where I crave the most.
> 
> Find things to keep you entertained.  Do yard work, stuff around the house.  Go for a walk.



I hear you.. I have a treadmill at home so I'm thinking of doing 40-45mins cardio on non-gym days at home..

I just dont want to overtrain..

Sun: off
Mon Gym
Tues: 45 mins cardio PM
Wed: 30 mins cardio AM & Gym PM
Thur: 45 mins cardio PM
Fri: 30 mins cardio AM & Gym PM
Sat: 45 mins cardio PM


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Jun 13, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Are you actually hungry at this time or are you just eating becuase your bored?
> If your eating cause of monstrous hunger, start eating more earlier in the day, that may help cut your cravings later on at night.
> If your eating because your bored .. well not much you can do, it's all about will power. But if your going to binge then theres going to be much less 'damaging' food. If I'm wanting food because of boredom I'll start eating vegetables such as celery, huge salads, oven roasted brussel sprouts etc, or I'll even have things such as Diet Pop or Diet Energy drinks .. just to help take my mind off of actual food and help tie me over until next meal time..



Thats a good question, I think I eat because I'm bored I come home from work, turn on the TV, have dinner then just start mowing down everything in sight...  I'm starting grad school in a few months so that should aleviate some of the boredom; however, this is not a long term solution..


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Jun 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Then get the hell away from the food.  If a binge is looming, go out for a long walk (with no money to buy food!).  Try and talk yourself down, plan *exactly *what you'll eat when you get home and try your damnedest to stick to it.
> 
> *Oh, and don't eat in the kitchen.  Eat somewhere (the front porch?) where there isn't more food right next to you.*



Good idea  .. Thanks a lot DOMs


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 13, 2007)

Monstrous amounts of low intensity cardio and recovery workouts.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Jun 13, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Monstrous amounts of low intensity cardio and recovery workouts.



I don't understand


----------



## Jodi (Jun 13, 2007)

juggernaut2005 said:


> HELP!  I start eating and cant stop....


Want my advice?

GET A GRIP!  Be in control and stop making excuses.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Jun 13, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Want my advice?
> 
> GET A GRIP!  Be in control and stop making excuses.



I know Jodi.. But its honestly not as easy.. I feel like an addict only my drug of choice is food..


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 13, 2007)

On the days you go to the gym are you eating more earlier in the day? What's different in your eating habits for that day compared to the days you don't workout?

You could also try eating a shit load more veggies at supper, or throw in some extra water, or diet pop or some other type of drink .. anything that will completely fill ya up so your not craving more afterwards.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Jun 13, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> On the days you go to the gym are you eating more earlier in the day? What's different in your eating habits for that day compared to the days you don't workout?
> 
> You could also try eating a shit load more veggies at supper, or throw in some extra water, or diet pop or some other type of drink .. anything that will completely fill ya up so your not craving more afterwards.



Well I think the only difference between workout days and non-workout days is when I get home.. On workout days I usually get home at 7-730pm and I'm exhausted..


----------



## Jodi (Jun 13, 2007)

juggernaut2005 said:


> I know Jodi.. But its honestly not as easy.. I feel like an addict only my drug of choice is food..


Sorry but it's an excuse.  I loathe excuses...........

It's quite obvious what your problem is.  Your diet is not adequate.  If it was, you wouldn't be craving and binging.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Jun 13, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Sorry but it's an excuse.  I loathe excuses...........
> 
> It's quite obvious what your problem is.  Your diet is not adequate.  If it was, you wouldn't be craving and binging.



So you've NEVER craved or binged?  Please share your secrets... and I've read the stickies   Thanks Jodi


----------



## Jodi (Jun 13, 2007)

I've craved and I've binged and then I look at my diet and see why and I re-adjust accordingly.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 13, 2007)

juggernaut2005 said:


> I don't understand


You don't want to overtrain your CNS, but you won't to burn a lot of calories so you can eat more. Therefore low intensity cardio and recovery workouts are you r solution to an extent. The real solution is your diet of course.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jun 13, 2007)

Maybe you have a chemical imbalence?


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Jun 13, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> You don't want to overtrain your CNS, but you won't to burn a lot of calories so you can eat more. Therefore low intensity cardio and recovery workouts are you r solution to an extent. The real solution is your diet of course.



Ah I see what you're saying...

So the training I outlined is good?? low intensity cardio (walking at 3.5-4.0 mph) for 40-45mins with 3 days of lifting is not enough to stress the CNS..

Thanks for the clarification..


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 13, 2007)

Post your diet.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Jun 13, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> Maybe you have a chemical imbalence?



Well I dont wanna go into my medical history, but I do have OCD and take medication for it.. But this problem began way before the medication so I doubt its having an inpact on my binging desires..

I just need more control!  I' going to re-evaluate my diet & try something different!

Thank you very much for all the good advise and best of all for not making a mockery of this subject.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 13, 2007)

juggernaut2005 said:


> Well I dont wanna go into my medical history, but I do have OCD and take medication for it.. But this problem began way before the medication so I doubt its having an inpact on my binging desires.



Have you started (or stopped) any meds recently?

BTW, I have low grade OCD and low grade ADD.  If you're going to have mental defects, I highly suggest combining these two.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Jun 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Have you started (or stopped) any meds recently?
> 
> BTW, I have low grade OCD and low grade ADD.  If you're going to have mental defects, I highly suggest combining these two.



Lol.. Yeah I just started medication [roughly a 5weeks ago]...  Low grade OCD here too..

BTW I wouldn't call them mental defects.. Some of the most successfull people in the world have OCD or ADD..  *striving for perfection*


----------



## DOMS (Jun 13, 2007)

juggernaut2005 said:


> Lol.. Yeah I just started medication [roughly a 5weeks ago]...  Low grade OCD here too..
> 
> BTW I wouldn't call them mental defects.. Some of the most successfull people in the world have OCD or ADD..  *striving for perfection*



Defective people rule!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 13, 2007)

Sounds like the munchies...


----------



## goob (Jun 13, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> You don't want to overtrain your CNS, but you won't to burn a lot of calories so you can eat more. Therefore low intensity cardio and recovery workouts are you r solution to an extent. The real solution is your diet of course.


 
I agree with this.  Witch knows his stuff.  Do 3 days weight training, and three days of cardio for about 30-40 mins at a time. Better still make one HIIT.  This will take your mind of food.


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

Haha...I had this problem a few weeks ago. Seems like I go into doing this and back out of it before it goes to far and then go under maintenence for a few weeks to get back to normal. It sucks, because I like to eat!


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 14, 2007)

I agree! After a heavy session i get home and eat my meal, and it goes down so fast. Like one minute you're munching away, next minute your licking crumbs off the plate! thats when i go and devastate whatever's in my cupboard. I always check my flatmates (and best friend!) cupboard to see if he has anything worth chomping in there, and if he does, that gets it too!

Its the feeling of eating till im full that i miss. When i binge, i eat till im about to be sick


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> I agree! After a heavy session i get home and eat my meal, and it goes down so fast. Like one minute you're munching away, next minute your licking crumbs off the plate! thats when i go and devastate whatever's in my cupboard. I always check my flatmates (and best friend!) cupboard to see if he has anything worth chomping in there, and if he does, that gets it too!
> 
> Its the feeling of eating till im full that i miss. When i binge, i eat till im about to be sick



So how do you deal with this?


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 14, 2007)

Sometimes i just accept that it's going to happen, like once every two weeks or so the binge cravings will mount up, then i'll eat the contents of the fridge!

Recently though - and this wont be convenient for everyone - i only buy in what i need on a daily basis, cos i have a supermarket on my walk home from work (and, being Scottish, im dead stingy so i won't spend lots of money on things i don't need). I find that if i don't have the stuff in the house in the first place, then i can't eat it. So my cupboards are full of oats, tuna, sweetcorn, high fibre cereals and protein powder, and my fridge is full of cottage cheese, skim milk, apples, eggs and veggies. If i start pigging out on those things, it normally doesn't last long so not much damage is done in terms of extra cals.

I have found though, in the UK you can  buy this sugar free jelly - you just make up the powder with boiling water, and the whole thing (about 1L) has about 30 cals in it. I scoffed a whole one of those once and felt soo sick, but if all you want to do is stuff your face, you can go for your life and not feel too bad about it!


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jun 14, 2007)

juggernaut2005 said:


> I hear you.. I have a treadmill at home so I'm thinking of doing 40-45mins cardio on non-gym days at home..
> 
> I just dont want to overtrain..
> 
> ...


Ah, that's not a very heavy cardio load.  Of course, that's coming from a guy who ran cross country for years and is now on a bike two hours a day commuting to/from the office.

I guess I'm kinda outside of the norm...


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> Ah, that's not a very heavy cardio load.  Of course, that's coming from a guy who ran cross country for years and is now on a bike two hours a day commuting to/from the office.
> 
> I guess I'm kinda outside of the norm...



How about 45mins/day?


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 14, 2007)

Just make sure the intensity isn't too high and that you're recovering properly. Swimming would be your cardio of choice, because it's no-impact cardio.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Just make sure the intensity isn't too high and that you're recovering properly. Swimming would be your cardio of choice, because it's no-impact cardio.



Yeah its low intensity.. 60-70% of my Max HR..


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jun 14, 2007)

Your roflguy signature makes me think every post you make is meant as a joke.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> Your roflguy signature makes me think every post you make is meant as a joke.



No its not.. Ill change my sig


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 15, 2007)

In an effort to avoid eating crappy food right before I go to bed, I've been keeping a large bag of baby carrots in the fridge.  I munch on those when I start to get cravings.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jun 16, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> In an effort to avoid eating crappy food right before I go to bed, I've been keeping a large bag of baby carrots in the fridge.  I munch on those when I start to get cravings.




Thats my solution as well, instead of carb heavy junk foods like chips or something. I keep celery and baby carrots on hand. Also I get two heads of lettuce and some veggies every Sunday and make a big monster salad that is enough for the wife and I all week. I take a run at the salad if I need to fill myself up and feel empty/hungry. I try my best, but I'm guilty of failing way the hell off the wagon and driving to the local burger joint. Two bites in I regret it, but its so good when it hits the lips. The next day my stomach kills me and I hate myself but in that moment it was worth it sort of.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 16, 2007)

Um, that *is* a lot of cardio, 5 days a week of extended cardio is borderline too much.  I know this sounds strange coming from the marathon guy, but really you need to mix it up with some high intensity stuff.

Doing cardio every day is not a problem but all of it being low intensity extended cardio is inefficient as far as keeping your weight down.  Also as far as imbalances go, what's your vitamin intake like?  Would also still like to know what your diet schedule is.


----------

